# Piraya + Red's - One Year Later



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

Thought I would show a few pic's of my tank one year on

Had to get rid of plants as the piraya kept destroying them, also have lost 4 red's to the big chap as well LOL

So here you go


----------



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice! I also have reds with my piraya


----------

